# The Selling of V5 documents, car thefts and fake cars.



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/204247

I think this petition has to be signed to raise the issue and get this stopped.

Basically lots of people are selling documents for cars that are long past salvage. People are buying documents for cars on places like eBay for often thousands of pounds.

What happens then is the buyer will need to find a car to suit the documents. That will probably mean they've either got to steal a car and clone it, they've already got a car of dubious origin, or their low end replica car will suddenly take on the identity of a special model and gain lots of value.

The selling of car documents has to stop as it leads to car crime.

Please sign this petition and pass it around on other forums.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Done,signed.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Done.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

What thats utter madness


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Done


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Done.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Signed, hopefully this will reach a wider audience.


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Another signature


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is one of the many examples

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ford-Escort-RS2000-Custom-Mk2-ROTTEN-SHELL-/253238712107?nav=SEARCH

Often they don't even pretend to be selling anything. This guy is selling a body way beyond repair. There is no parts at all. Just a shell way beyond repair.

He highlights the photo is from 7 years ago and the car is even worse. It's clear it is the car's identification he's selling.

The auction is already at £2200 with a day to go. When people are willing to pay that much money you know it's not memorabilia to hang on the wall. Some other poor sod is going to have their Escort stolen.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

While I agree with you that some people do by the v5 off eBay and then steal a car to sell on the new plates, it's not everyone some buy the logbook and then either buy a new shell or import a shell from another country, some companies are still producing classic mini shells and you can import vw beetle and camper shells from Brazil just as two examples. This is done so that you can build you own classic and not have it on "Q" plates.

I think that to tar everyone with the same brush who buys logbooks is wrong. But it's the few mucking it up for everyone I suppose


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Also signed - this royally annoys me - have also forwarded link to family and friends


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

pez said:


> While I agree with you that some people do by the v5 off eBay and then steal a car to sell on the new plates, it's not everyone some buy the logbook and then either buy a new shell or import a shell from another country, some companies are still producing classic mini shells and you can import vw beetle and camper shells from Brazil just as two examples. This is done so that you can build you own classic and not have it on "Q" plates.
> 
> I think that to tar everyone with the same brush who buys logbooks is wrong. But it's the few mucking it up for everyone I suppose


If you build your own classic it should be on Q plates. Like the RS2000 I posted above someone will either steal a car and put that identity on it, or their replica will suddenly become a "genuine" RS2000 and be worth far more money.

The same applies to cars that should be on Q plates but aren't. You are still taking the identity of one car and applying it to car it doesn't belong to. Q plates are there for a reason.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Kerr said:


> If you build your own classic it should be on Q plates. Like the RS2000 I posted above someone will either steal a car and put that identity on it, or their replica will suddenly become a "genuine" RS2000 and be worth far more money.
> 
> The same applies to cars that should be on Q plates but aren't. You are still taking the identity of one car and applying it to car it doesn't belong to. Q plates are there for a reason.


Sorry I just read back what I typed and it was wrong, tiredness ay. In the case of the rs2000 yes it should go on a Q plate as it will be a rebuild from the ground up. 
What I ment is that you can re-shell a car and keep the original running gear and subframe ect, then it doesn't need to go on a Q plate as it is over the DVLA 8 point rule with everything else, it still needs a special MOT (can't remember what it is called but the DVLA need to check the car) re-shelling a car from what I can gather is ok as long as the donor shell has never been registered in its own right hence been able to buy new shells for classics.

Hope this clears up my mistake and I think what I said this time is correct


----------



## gt001 (Aug 2, 2015)

Signed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

pez said:


> Sorry I just read back what I typed and it was wrong, tiredness ay. In the case of the rs2000 yes it should go on a Q plate as it will be a rebuild from the ground up.
> What I ment is that you can re-shell a car and keep the original running gear and subframe ect, then it doesn't need to go on a Q plate as it is over the DVLA 8 point rule with everything else, it still needs a special MOT (can't remember what it is called but the DVLA need to check the car) re-shelling a car from what I can gather is ok as long as the donor shell has never been registered in its own right hence been able to buy new shells for classics.
> 
> Hope this clears up my mistake and I think what I said this time is correct


If you have to reshell a genuine car you own you will have the documents for that car. You don't need to buy the identity to a completely different car.

You can reshell a car. You just can't buy the identity of another car and use it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

Signed and shared on an FB page I run


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Is that escort one even the current v5? I thought they were replaced by ones with a red strip a few years ago?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Harry_p said:


> Is that escort one even the current v5? I thought they were replaced by ones with a red strip a few years ago?


It is an old one. You can swap it for a new one free of charge.

I see that's the auction finished now for the Escort RS2000's identity. It went for £4106.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Signed.


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

jesus! signed and forwarded!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Signed. And shared to fb


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

Kerr said:


> It is an old one. You can swap it for a new one free of charge.


When a car/identity changes keeper, it's even simpler than that now - the original keeper can simply inform DVLA of the change of ownership using an online form and the new keeper is automatically sent a new red V5 anyway - the original keeper doesn't even need to send the existing V5C to Swansea (DVLA 'recommend' destroying it - I can see that possibly provides another potential route for abuse!)


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

Kerr said:


> When people are willing to pay that much money you know it's not memorabilia to hang on the wall. Some other poor sod is going to have their Escort stolen.





Kerr said:


> I see that's the auction finished now for the Escort RS2000's identity. It went for £4106.


...and now it has finished, I see eBay are very thoughtfully providing the new keeper with a helpful list of potential targets


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Report them to eBay their is a massive thread on pistonheads if enough people report them they get removed 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

daydotz said:


> Report them to eBay their is a massive thread on pistonheads if enough people report them they get removed
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


They don't get removed often enough. Sometimes they do, often they don't.

Stopping them selling on eBay is only one source. The entire market needs to be stopped.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ford-Focus...vr_id=1398517652605&_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true

We're now seeing MK1 Focus RS identifications appearing now.


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Kerr said:


> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ford-Focus...vr_id=1398517652605&_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true
> 
> We're now seeing MK1 Focus RS identifications appearing now.


I spotted this one too whilst searching for parts.
I can't believe how blatant the seller is with his listing!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ford8loke said:


> I spotted this one too whilst searching for parts.
> I can't believe how blatant the seller is with his listing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It's happening all the time. It's now heading into cars we own and not just old classics.

Hard to believe how often the petition in the opening post has been shared and there is only 164 signatures.

This is a serious issue that needs tackled.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Done:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

There are quite a lot on eBay, not just classic vehicles.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Signed


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

It’s hard to figure out how to report but eventually I found that you have to.
Click on report item, then from the drop down menus select:
#1 prohibited and restricted items, 
#2 select illegal items and items encouraging illegal activities, 
#3 other illegal activity concerns

Takes a minute to do, and yes already reported the rs.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> It's hard to figure out how to report but eventually I found that you have to.
> Click on report item, then from the drop down menus select:
> #1 prohibited and restricted items,
> #2 select illegal items and items encouraging illegal activities,
> ...


I've reported 3 today, sod all will be done as they probably don't fit a 3/4 point tick box form for the chods sat behind the computers dealing with complaints.


----------

